# Kaufberatung Smartphone bis max. 400,- Euronen



## Don-Camilo (28. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,
ich suche, wie oben erwähnt, ein neues Smarthpone.

Ich hatte bisher, ein Samsung Galaxy S2 und habe mittlerweile Android Lollipop 5.1.1 als CyanogenMod ROM-Version drauf und bin schwer beeindruckt von der Cyanogenmod Community und was die für die nicht mehr Softwaremässig versorgten Klassiker noch machen !!!

... da meine Handy aber ein Riss im Display hat und ein Austausch mindestens 120,- Euro kostet, habe ich mir gedacht, das ein neues Handy auf lange Sicht dann wohl billiger kommen würde ...!?

Mein neues Smartphone sollte "so lange wie möglich mit Updates vom Hersteller versorgt werden oder CyanogenMod ROM fähig sein" ... mindestens das alles können was mein SGS2 bisher auch konnte + LTE usw. ;-D  ... als Betriebssystem bin ich da völlig offen, Hauptsache gute Updateversorgung und gutes Handling ... ka. was da zu empfehlen ist ...?!
Da ich keine 1000 Musiktitel auf meinem Smartphone haben werde nur viele Fotos , kann das Handy eine erweiterbaren SD Schacht haben und einen Akku der auswechselbar ist, muss aber nicht unbeding.
Außerdem habe ich im meinem VW Golf eine Bluetooth Freisprecheinrichtung ... aber das sollten ja mitlerweile wohl jedes Handy können oder ...?!

Da der Markt so unübersichtlich geworden ist durch die vielen neuen Handys die jedes Jahr auf dem Markt kommen (auch aus China usw.) würde ich mich über einige Tipps der Experten hier sehr freuen !!!

... sollte ich einige Info vergessen habe, gebt mir bitte Bescheid, die liefere ich dann umgehend noch nach !

Lieben Gruß ... Don-Camilo 

Anforderungen an mein neues Smartphone:
- LTE
- Bluetooth
- guter Akku
- flotter und langer Update-Support
- bessere Kamera als die im Samsung Galaxy S2
- Displaygrösse ab ca. 4,5 bis 5.2 Zoll
- schickes schlichtes elegantes Design (Samsung S4+S5 waren da ja keine Vorbilder) eher das iPhone 6S 
- Preis: 350-400,- Euronen, kann aber auch weniger ...

Ps.: da meine SGS2 noch funktioniert, ist der Kaufdruck nicht ganz so groß und ich könnte auch noch ohne Probleme bis März oder April warten, wenn die neuen Smartphones Generation vorgestellt werden und die aktuelle Generation im Preis fällt.


----------



## FrozenPie (28. Dezember 2015)

DU kannst dir ja mal eines der folgenden anschauen 
Google Nexus 5X 16GB schwarz
Google Nexus 5 32GB schwarz
OnePlus X schwarz
LG Electronics G4s H735 silber

Für etwas über 400€ kriegt man aber auch z.B. diese Geräte:
Sony Xperia Z5 Compact schwarz
http://geizhals.de/oneplus-two-64gb-schwarz-a1302536.html
http://geizhals.de/lg-electronics-g4-leder-h815-schwarz-a1263441.html


----------



## Don-Camilo (28. Dezember 2015)

... über Weihnachten gab es das Samsung Galaxy S6 bei Saturn und Media Markt schon für 399,- Euronen - denke mal, das die Preise bis März April noch deutlich unter 400,- € fallen werden, da im Februar 2016 auf der Mobile World Congress in Barcelona viele neue Smartphones vorgestellt werden ...

Die frage ist also: ... bei welchem Anbieter bekommt man am meisten Smartphone fürs Geld ...!?


----------



## Soldat0815 (28. Dezember 2015)

Schau dir mal das Zuk Z1 an.


----------



## Ahab (29. Dezember 2015)

Oder das Aquaris M5 von BQ. Das hat auch volle LTE Unterstützung. 

Das S6 würde ich mit Vorsicht genießen, der Akku soll echt mau sein.


----------



## Don-Camilo (29. Dezember 2015)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Schau dir mal das Zuk Z1 an.



... klasse Tip ... Zukunftsicher und DualSim und schon mit Cyanogen Software drauf ... ist mir nur leider etwas zu gross (5,5 Zoll), gibt es das auch mit 4,7 - 5,1 Zoll ...?

...sonst hat es alles was Mann braucht !!!


----------



## Don-Camilo (30. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,

welche Version vom OnePlus X ist z.Zt. die Neuste ...??? 

... ansonsten ist das Handy echt schön(gute größe) - wird immer weiter mit Updates versorgt nur die Kamera/ Akku ist leider etwas schwach ... ansonste ist der Handy top, finde ich !


----------



## Soldat0815 (30. Dezember 2015)

Das 1+X ist neu auf dem Markt.
Wenn du was kleineres suchst sind eventuell die Sony compacts was für dich.
Die meisten sind einfach größer oder von der Hardware schlechter.
Ich hab das Z1compact und es ist echt klasse aber ich werd als nächstes was größeres nehmen wie das Zuk Z1 wobei das noch dauern dürfte....


----------



## Ahab (30. Dezember 2015)

Ich möchte nochmal auf das Aquaris M5 hinweisen! Das bietet für 309€

- 3GB RAM
- 1080p auf 5,0"
- 32GB Speicher
- Stock Android (5.1.1)
- einen 3100 mAh Akku (ich komm damit locker durch den Tag, teils auch zwei Tage)
- Snapdragon 615

und ist mit 2GB/16GB sogar schon für 269€ zu haben.

CM12.1 lief wohl auf Anhieb, ich denke CM13 wird da auch noch folgen. Laut Hersteller wird es aber auch noch weiter gepflegt.  

BQ Aquaris M5 - Caracteristicas y especificaciones | BQ

Das Oneplus X ist auch nicht schlecht, aber kränkelt eben stark an der Kamera und der Akku ist deutlich schwächer. Beim Zuk ist zu beachten, dass ein LTE-Band fehlt (Band 20).


----------



## Soldat0815 (30. Dezember 2015)

Das Aquaris M5 glänzt bei der Kamera aber auch nicht.
Auch sprechen die Fazits nicht gerade dafür.
BQ Aquaris M5 Test: Das Mittel-Maß aller Dinge | areamobile.de

https://curved.de/reviews/bq-aquaris-m5-im-test-der-kunststoff-klotz-282020

Dagegen ist das 1+X positiver.
OnePlus X Test: Tolle Mischung aus Stil, Preis und Technik | areamobile.de

https://curved.de/reviews/oneplus-x-im-test-der-mittelklasse-killer-aus-glas-und-metall-323563


----------



## Ahab (30. Dezember 2015)

Jedes Plastik-Samsung fühlt sich billiger an als das M5. Das ist jedenfalls meine Erfahrung. Und dass ein 3100mAh Akku durchschnittlich sein soll... die sind ja ganz schön verwöhnt.  Bei 5" kriegt man in der Regel deutlich weniger, siehe HTC, Oneplus und mittlerweile sogar Samsung. Und für das gebotene ist es überhaupt nicht zu teuer, ich möchte erstmal ein ausgewogeneres Gerät zu dem Preis sehen, das keine Abstriche beim Gesamtpaket macht.

Und Curved kann man in der Pfeife rauchen.

Edit: Das Review hier ist z.B. wesentlich rationaler und glaubwürdiger: 

Testbericht bq Aquaris M5: treuer Begleiter mit Potential ? TechnoViel

Leider ist BQ hierzulande noch nicht so bekannt, daher sieht es etwas dünn aus mit guten Testberichten.


----------



## Soldat0815 (30. Dezember 2015)

Es gibt mittlerweile für alles genug Tests

https://www.google.de/search?q=zuk+...d=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8#q=bq+aquaris+m5+test

https://www.google.de/search?q=zuk+...rceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8#q=oneplus+x+test

https://www.google.de/search?q=zuk+...d-sonymobile&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8#

https://www.google.de/search?q=moto...id-sonymobile&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8

https://www.google.de/search?q=lg+g...id-sonymobile&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8

Welchen man dann glauben kann ist ne andere Frage ich hab da so meine Favouriten und schau was der gesammteindruck der Tests ist und wähle danach aus. 
Das ist neutraler wie in Foren zu fragen da 99% das als erstes Vorschlagen wo sie haben bin da nicht anders. Sieht man ja immer wieder am extremsten wenn jemand noch das S3 vorschlägt oder sonstige Steinzeitgeräte.
Man kann hier nach Geräten fragen um ein groben Überblick zu bekommen was passen könnte aber sollte dann eher die Entscheidung an mehr als nur einer Meinung fest machen.


----------



## Don-Camilo (31. Dezember 2015)

...sehe ich ebenso aber ich habe leider nicht so viel Ahnung von Handys - ich nutze mein Samsung Galaxy S2 mit CyanlogMod Lollypop 5.1.1 und will für das neue Handy eine zukunftssichere Technik im schönen Design die soviel wie möglich kann.

Meine Überlegung ist jetzt, warten bis die neuen Handys im März 2016 raus kommen und dann ein Samsung Galaxy S6 32GB für 350,- € kaufen ... oder lieber das Neuste 1+ X ...!? ... übrigens, welches ist das neuste von 1+X, sehe bei den ganzen Artikelbezeichnungen nicht mehr durch ...

OnePlus X Onyx 5" Zoll Smartphone (16GB Speicher, 3GB RAM, Qualcomm Snapdragon 800 Quad Core Prozessor, 13MP/8MP Kamera, OxygenOS) Schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik
OnePlus X 3+16GB 4G LTE Dual Sim Android 5.1 Quad Core 2.3GHz 5.0 inch FHD 8+13MP Smartphone Weiß: Amazon.de: Elektronik
OnePlus X 4 Dual Glas 5,0 Zoll AMOLED 3 GB 16 GB Snapdragon 801 2.3 GHz weiß: Amazon.de: Elektronik

... außerdem wünsche ich allen hier im Forum und die mir netteweise geantwortet haben, eine guten Rutsch und viel Gesundheit und Glück für 2016!!!!

LG Don-Camilo


----------



## Soldat0815 (31. Dezember 2015)

Viel zu teuer das oneplus x kostet Grad mal 270€ neu
https://oneplus.net/de/oneplus-x


----------



## claster17 (1. Januar 2016)

Für 420€ kannst du dir schon ein OnePlus2 holen. Wie auch immer man auf solch einen Preis für das OPX kommt.

Beim OnePlus X solltest du auch wissen, dass es kein 5GHz WLAN kann, was beispielsweise für mich essentiell ist (überladenes 2,4GHz Netz im Wohnblock). Außerdem ist OxygenOS noch immer ziemlich unausgereift und bis CM13 soweit fertig ist, dauert es noch ein wenig.

Wenn du gerne CustomROMs verwendest, solltest du von Geräten mit Samsung Exynos SoC Abstand halten. Einigen Devs auf XDA zufolge soll Exynos ein Krampf sein, weil Samsung den Sourcecode nicht rausrücken will. Die Snapdragons sind allgemein am beliebtesten.

Achja. Frohes Neues!


----------



## Don-Camilo (1. Januar 2016)

Danke für die Info, ...nur ist mir das OnePlus2 zu gross, wollte max. 4.6 - 5.2 Zoll haben ... ist doch nicht so einfach sich ein gutes Smartphone zu kaufen, was vieles kann und auch noch Zukunftssicher ist  ...




claster17 schrieb:


> Für 420€ kannst du dir schon ein OnePlus2 holen. Wie auch immer man auf solch einen Preis für das OPX kommt.
> 
> Beim OnePlus X solltest du auch wissen, dass es kein 5GHz WLAN kann, was beispielsweise für mich essentiell ist (überladenes 2,4GHz Netz im Wohnblock). Außerdem ist OxygenOS noch immer ziemlich unausgereift und bis CM13 soweit fertig ist, dauert es noch ein wenig.
> 
> ...


----------



## GusTarballs (1. Januar 2016)

Der Trend geht leider immer mehr zu 5,5 Zoll, daher fallen dann bei 5,2 Zoll als Maximum schon einige Geräte raus. 

Bei den Oneplug Geräten darauf achten, dass auch das LTE Band 20 dabei ist. Es gibt eine EU  Version mit diesem Band und eine China Variante ohne. Daher besser beim Hersteller selbst kaufen.


----------



## Don-Camilo (3. Januar 2016)

... und wo kauft man am besten gute Smartphones zum günstigen Preis ...?

... denn wenn schon der Preis vom "1+ X" bei Amazon bei 329,- € sind und beim Hersteller 269,- €, dann stimmt da doch was mit dem Preis nicht ...???...verstehe ich nicht ....


----------



## Soldat0815 (3. Januar 2016)

Das One+ X am besten beim hersteller Problem bei den One+ spacken braucht man ein invite also ne Einladung zum Kauf.  
Beim Rest gibts  
Handys ohne Vertrag Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
und da kauft man halt beim günstigsten.


----------



## Don-Camilo (3. Januar 2016)

sry, doppelt gepost!


----------



## Don-Camilo (3. Januar 2016)

... das man das One+ X nur auf Einladung kaufen kann, das soll der Hersteller wohl geändert - immer Dienstag geht es jetzt wohl auch ohne Einladung ... !


Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Das One+ X am besten beim hersteller Problem bei den One+ spacken braucht man ein invite also ne Einladung zum Kauf.




... aber das dem One+ X nun auch noch das 5GHz WLAN fehlt oder es evtl. kein LTE 20 Band hat/ kann, das ist schon wieder ein Ausschlußkreterium für mich ... 


claster17 schrieb:


> Für 420€ kannst du dir schon ein OnePlus2 holen. Wie auch immer man auf solch einen Preis für das OPX kommt.
> 
> Beim OnePlus X solltest du auch wissen, dass es kein 5GHz WLAN kann, was beispielsweise für mich essentiell ist (überladenes 2,4GHz Netz im Wohnblock). Außerdem ist OxygenOS noch immer ziemlich unausgereift und bis CM13 soweit fertig ist, dauert es noch ein wenig.
> 
> ...



Anforderungen an mein neues Smartphone :
- LTE und 2,4 und 5GHz WLAN
- Bluetooth
- guter Akku
- flotter und langer Update-Support
- bessere Kamera als die im Samsung Galaxy S2
- Displaygrösse ab ca. 4,7 bis 5.2 Zoll reicht, will ja kein Tab 
- schickes, schlichtes und elegantes Design (Samsung S4+S5 waren da ja keine Vorbilder) eher das iPhone 6S
- Preis: 350-400,- Euronen, kann aber auch weniger ...

... und dabei fing alles so nett an, ... "meine Frau schenkte mir zu Weihnachten ein Samsung Galaxy S5" ;-D ... wobei sich hier schnell heraus stellte, das der A... Marktplace Händler Ihr ein China-Fake verkauft hatte und wir jetzt wieder auf der Suche sind ... was tun sprach Zeus ...!?


----------



## GusTarballs (3. Januar 2016)

Das One+ X hat kein 5GHz WLAN, aber die EU Version hat auch das LTE 20 Band. Diese bekommst du beim Hersteller.


----------



## Zwergi25 (4. Januar 2016)

Der Akku von dem Samsung Galaxy S6 ist nicht so müll wie das hier geschrieben wurde ,wenn man das software update macht dann wirds auch gleich viel besser , und  man muss es halt nicht mit apps zumüllen, und man muss einfache Sachen beachten und schon hält es 1.5-2 tage bei normaler Nutzung. (Ich habe ein normales S6 Gold 64GB seit 1.5 monaten)
Deshalb rate ich dir bischen zu warten und auf ein Samsung Galaxy S6 zuzuschlagen wenn du es günstig bekommst. Ist ein super Handy, sieht edel aus,und nach dem LG G4 hat es die beste Kamera.
Die zweite alternative wäre das LG G4. dieses hat eine möglichkeit zum Akku wechseln, und man kann auch eine SD karte einsetzen. allerdings habe ich hier gelesen das 5.5 Zoll für dich zu Gross sind , aber du kannst es dir ja ansehen. Ist auch etwas günstiger als das S6.
Ich hatte auch diese 2 Handys vor 1.5 monaten in näherer auswahl. Aber dann habe ich sie mir Live angeschaut , und habe das Samsung genommen.


----------



## Don-Camilo (6. Januar 2016)

Hallo Zwergi25,
vielen Dank für die vielen nette Antworten zu meiner Suche nach einem neuen kraftvollen Handy.

Die Suche ist nicht so einfach, weil es keinen eindeutige Gesamtsieger aller Klassen gibt, wie bei meinem ersten Handykauf als das Samsung Galaxy S2 neben dem iPhone das Maß aller Dinge war.

Ich werde dann wohl noch etwas warten und dann das Samsung Galaxy S6 mit 64 GB nehmen - da meine Frau auch ein neues sucht und gerne Marken nimmt, die Sie schon kennt .
Ich persönlich hätte wohl das Oneplus 2  wegen des reineren Android genommen aber so wird es wohl das Samsung S6 werden.

Eine frage dazu noch: sollte ich das Samsung Galaxy S6 kaufen ... wie bekomme ich die Telefonnummern, Daten und Fotos vom Samsung Galaxy S2 auf das S6 ... soll wohl nicht so einfach sein oder wie bekommt man das hin - für Samsung Switch ist mein S2 wohl zu alt ...!?

LG DC


----------



## Zwergi25 (6. Januar 2016)

Also laut Google ist das Samsung Galaxy S2 ab Android 4.4.2 mit dem "Samsung Switch" kompatibel, Ich würde mal auf die neueste Firmware upgraden(vieleicht hast du es ja eh schon getan), und dann sollte es funktionieren. Kannst es ja jetzt schon downloaden und ausprobieren ob du es starten kannst  Ich bin von einem LG G2 umgestiegen was auch ein Erstklassiges Smartphone war. Das kopieren der Daten war sehr sehr einfach. Bei beiden Handys Samsung Switch installiert, und hat ruckzuck geklappt. Bei dir wird es wegen fehlen der WiFi direct funktion langsamer funktionieren , weil du es dann nur über Bluetooth übertragen kannst, aber es wird Funktionieren.
Freut mich das ich dir helfen konnte.


----------



## Don-Camilo (7. Januar 2016)

Hallo Zwergi25,

mein altes Samsung Galaxy S2 hat kein orginal Android 4.4.2, sondern mittlerweile das Android Lollipop 5.1.1 als CyanogenMod ROM-Version drauf ...?!

Nun bleibt die frage, wie bekomme ich alle Daten, Nummern und Fotos von S2 nach S6 ...?

Lieben Gruß


----------



## Soldat0815 (7. Januar 2016)

Sind deine Kontakte mit Google synchronisiert? Wenn ja geht das automatisch. 
Ansonsten kannst du die Kontakte normalerweiße exportieren.
Fotos sollte man als moderner und vor allem Cyanogenmoduser wissen..... du kennst doch sowas wie Kabel und PC Dateien/Bilder kopieren weißt scho das neumodische Zeug.....


----------



## Zwergi25 (7. Januar 2016)

Ich habe zwar von diesem Mod schon gelesen, aber ich habe keine ahnung was da anders ist als auf den Standard. Aber ich würde einfach mal versuchen aus dem Google store Samsung Switch zu downloaden und zu starten. Wenn das klappt , dann sollte es kein Problem sein


----------



## Don-Camilo (11. Januar 2016)

... da ich mein Samsung Galaxy S2 doch sehr mochte, der Akku bis heute noch mindestens 1 Tag hält (CyanogenMod ROM Lollopop 5.1.1) und der Speicher mit 16+16GB nie voll wurde, habe ich mir jetzt ein Samsung Galaxy S6 32GB von Saturn für 360,-  mit kleine kosmetischer Umverpackungsboile gekauft ... hoffe es war die richtige und gute Wahl ... werde berichten  !!!

Danke an alle für die netten Antworten und guten Tipps ... LG DC

PS.: wollte mir ja eigentlich das Oneplus X oder 2 holen, u.a. wegen der Software und des Preises ... aber bei dem Angebots-Preis konnte ich mir dann auch das Galaxy S6 holen!


----------



## claster17 (12. Januar 2016)

Für 360 würde ich auch mit dem Gedanken spielen, mir Samsung wieder anzutun. 
Jetzt bin ich gespannt, ob bzw. wann du wieder zu CM zurückkehrst.


----------



## Zwergi25 (12. Januar 2016)

Ich finde das S6 super, die Kamera ist ja auch spitze(nur das LG G4 kann es besser). @Doncamilo , Wichtig ist die Software Sachen zu deaktivieren/löschen die du nicht benötigst. Ist das erste Samsung Handy wo es endlich teilweise möglich ist. Automatische sync deaktivieren, GPS deaktivieren,Automatische Bildschirmhelligkeit,Wlan nur nutzen wenn nötig(genauso Mobile Daten), und schon hat man eine gute Akkulaufzeit(Ich persönlich schalte es während ich schlafe sogar in den Flugzeug Modus). Das linke Flipoard kann man auch deaktivieren(falls du es nicht benötigst). Und natürlich auf neueste Software upgraden .

Kannst ja dann berichten wie du es findest


----------



## Don-Camilo (14. Januar 2016)

...ja Danke Zwergi,

hab schon alle Daten vom meine alten S2 per MyPhoneExplorer und vom Google Konto eingerichtet und viele überflüssige App gelöscht ! Die anderen Einstellung zum Akku, hatte ich auch schon auf meinem S2 aktiviert/ deaktiviert.

Außerdem war mein neues S6 schon auf Android 5.1.1 aktuell - zusätzlich habe ich noch eine Hülle von Spige Neo Hybrid - Satin Silver geschenkt bekommen und nun ist das S6 auch so griffig wie für mich nötig  ...

Spigen Schutzhülle für iPhone 6: Amazon.de: Elektronik

... Samsung hätten es ruhig noch 2-3 mm dicker machen können, so hätte dann auch noch ein größerer Akku platz gehabt ... aber egal ,  so sieht das S6 jetzt klasse aus, fasst sich gut an, ist schnell ohne ende und war auch noch zu einem ein supy Preis mit dem ich Leben kann (obwohl für ein Smarthphone 300-400,- Euro ist schon Wahnsinn) ... und wie ich mich kenne, fallen die Preise noch weiter, wenn das S7 dann Ende Februar auf dem Markt kommen wird ...

LG DC


----------

